# St Andrews church East of England



## alex76 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hay folks well this weekend was a very much a religious urbex weekend as myself and Kathyms spent the day hunting down derelict churches and managed to do four then the light began to fall.
Now as you will tell this one is a Perl of dereliction and was my favourite one of the day and I’m sorry but I’m not giving any clues of its location away so please don’t waste your time with pm’s.
So a little history 
There has been a church on this site from around 1200AD but the one we see today was rebuilt in the 15th century.
The tower contains a fine ring of six bells dating from the year 1603 1762 1792 and 1622 these where rehung in an iron frame in 1902 with the last was added in 1905. The clock was erected in 1897 as a jubilee memorial. 
St Andrews church was declared redundant and vested in the redundant churches fund on the 1st of august 1986 repairs to the roof glazing and interior have been carried out but works have come to a stand still for lack off funds 
And last couple of years the lead had been stolen of the roof which has been repaired but water damage has coursed a fair amount of damage to the lime stone pillars 


on with the pics























































































thanks for looking and i will post the other churches soon


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice set well done on this


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 24, 2012)

Great find this - Churches are my favorite, and this is a beauty - Cracking report


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice looking church  Cheers for posting theses up!


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely Church. Thanks for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice looking church,great windows.


----------



## freespirits (Sep 24, 2012)

great pics dude


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice great report


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 24, 2012)

Great pics, look like a fab place


----------



## Chris34 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice mate, p**sed I couldn't make it!


----------



## alex76 (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## alex76 (Sep 24, 2012)

Chris34 said:


> Very nice mate, p**sed I couldn't make it!


 yeah was a good one bud


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 1, 2012)

Glad to see it's so well kept. Didn't realize that limestone columns would deteriorate if a roof leaks.


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing great pictures


----------



## whitelaw (Nov 11, 2012)

Another place of worship for which the sands of time have run out. Nice of you to offer a little supplication at the altar, even if it was only for photographic purposes - but then, perhaps it wasnt.

For 26 years now, the sun has tracked across the sky, shedding its light through the dusty windows and across the altar. You know, you can still feel the love that others had for this place - and the work they did, week in, week out for a lifetime. 

Ah well - so sad, but beautifully documented, and as long as we have urbexers who have respect for the places they visit, there will be a record of what once was.


----------



## alex76 (Nov 14, 2012)

whitelaw said:


> Another place of worship for which the sands of time have run out. Nice of you to offer a little supplication at the altar, even if it was only for photographic purposes - but then, perhaps it wasnt.
> 
> For 26 years now, the sun has tracked across the sky, shedding its light through the dusty windows and across the altar. You know, you can still feel the love that others had for this place - and the work they did, week in, week out for a lifetime.
> 
> Ah well - so sad, but beautifully documented, and as long as we have urbexers who have respect for the places they visit, there will be a record of what once was.



Thank you very much Whitelaw I always have a lot of respect when I visit redundant churches as some of these sites have not been used for religious purposes for many years but you can still feel the happiness and love from the many weddings, christenings, ect or sending of a loved one at a funeral.
I’m glad you liked this post


----------



## karltrowitz (Nov 23, 2012)

I love the stained glass windows.


----------

